# Best place for bee supplies?



## Tulip (May 27, 2008)

Also... if it matters, the frames that I have right now are from Mann Lake. I'm not the one who ordered them and I don't know if there's anything better out there.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to beekeeping and Bee-Souce!

I've only heard complaints about Miller in NC, but overall most beekeeping stores have high ratings. I don't like ordering from BetterBee over the .net, but they're fine by phone and all their products are listed correctly (that I know of). Dadant would probably the best to look into for small things like that. I usually shop locally just because I have dealers North, West, and South of me!

My mom likes the frame perches. They slow me down, but I think my recent bad luck has been primarily because I'm too impatient in the hives, so maybe I should use one... It does keep you from putting your foot through nicely drawn out comb (yep, done that once)!

I've heard that the best frames come from Kelley, in Kentucky. I've only used Brushy Mountain's and BetterBee's.

-Nathanael


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I like Kelley best, but the shipping might kill you. They are in Kentucky.

http://www.kelleybees.com/


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I've had good experiences with Brushy Mountain and Dadant, and there's an older local fellow who is a beek who sells supplies out of his primary business. Price-wise, Brushy Mountain is the best deal I have paid for.


----------



## PeakedHillApiary (May 28, 2008)

*Good stuff cheap!*

Check out the Walter T Kelley company at http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/home.asp good stuff cheap.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Dadant in Chico 1877-332-3268

or Glory Bee Foods Eugent OR. (No tax) 1800-456-7923


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

All my stuff came from Kelley it's all old as i got it from my grandfather probably 20+ years old. Oddly enough yes even the wax foundation i'm using. Plus thier only a hand full of these online places that will send you a free cataloge. Which is nice when your putting together an order in the library.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I like Kelly. They come complete w/ all the different nails you'll need. Other places required you to buy a minimum of a pound of nails ea. adding more $$$ the the shipping cost. Dadant in Chico has a super nice lady that goes way beyong the call to help out newbee's!!!! Most bee productcompanies hive parts prices are pretty close. Its the shipping costs and service that seems to be the decision makers!!! No problems w/ Dadant, Mann Lake of W Kelly. Have fun and good luck


----------



## jasontatro (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd go with Glorybee out of Eugene, OR. Probably save you a lot on shipping. I've been very satisfied with it's service.

JT


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

shipping has become more and more of a concern. I have and will continue to purchase various items from Kelley, Dadant and Betterbee.

Kelley is my favorite and primary supplier.


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

*Bee supplies*

I have had nothing but great experiences with Mann Lake. They are prompt and very helpful. I tried Dadant once, but was disappointed and went back to Mann Lake. There Web site is http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ and I think they have a location in Ca. I have also used and liked Rossman. Ther site is http://www.gabees.com/. Love the cypress woodenware at good prices.

Good luck!


----------



## shane1431 (Apr 16, 2008)

I use dadant BUT the shipin takes a few week befor they shiping it out also use Mr Fisher he'll let you know it takes 14 day and you dont have to guess when u'll get your stuff with him.I dont know about you all but when i order it I need it now. they have good people and prices it just the shiping..but it is prime bee time so they are backed up this is why it takes so long
have a blessed day
Mike


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought stuff from Brushy Mountain and would never buy from them. Very shabby craftsmanship, nothing is square, stale foundation, wrong hives, ... In short total disaster! Stay away from them.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

pcelar said:


> I bought stuff from Brushy Mountain and would never buy from them. Very shabby craftsmanship, nothing is square, stale foundation, wrong hives, ... In short total disaster! Stay away from them.


It sounds like their quality has gone down in the past 6 years. The stuff I bought from them was great. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Depending on where you are shipping is many times the deciding factor especially on smaller orders/ quantities etc. 

Doesn't matter if an item is $3 cheaper at X company as opposed to Y company if the shipping from X is $10 higher than Y.

Find the products you like and be sure to have a quote for shipping for comparison.


----------



## txgunnut (May 28, 2008)

I have used Brushy Mtn. Bee Farm and they were just fine. But my favorite is Rossman Apiaries in Georgia. Ann Rossman is the sweetest lady. They have good prices and great quality products. Everyone has a preference but I would go with Rossman!:


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Frames I've gotten from Miller have been excellent...


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

shane1431 said:


> I use dadant BUT the shipin takes a few week befor they shiping it out also use Mr Fisher he'll let you know it takes 14 day and you dont have to guess when u'll get your stuff with him.I dont know about you all but when i order it I need it now. they have good people and prices it just the shiping..but it is prime bee time so they are backed up this is why it takes so long
> have a blessed day
> Mike


Lord i hope it doesn't take too long i ordered some stuff from there yesterday be nice to have them around the first of the month. Oooh well wasn't like it was anything all that important anyways nothing that can't wait at least a month anyways.


----------



## Tulip (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone order from Mann Lake? It is where the things that I have are originally from (someone else ordered them) so I was just going to go with them again but I am very unimpressed with their website. 

Thanks for all the recommendations!!


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

txgunnut said:


> I have used Brushy Mtn. Bee Farm and they were just fine. But my favorite is Rossman Apiaries in Georgia. Ann Rossman is the sweetest lady. They have good prices and great quality products. Everyone has a preference but I would go with Rossman!:


I'll second that. I was very impressed with my order from him this Winter/Spring. I'll be ordering again in the Fall.

Tulip, several of the suppliers are still geared toward phone orders and mail ins (soon becoming a thing of the past...), so I try not to judge them to much on their websites, which aren't always up to snuff. I enjoy talking with the personal when ordering, you can't find good costumer service like this much anymore.

-Nathanael


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Uh oh, plug time. 

I'm partial, now that I'm working for them, but you should also consider Ruhl Bee Supply here near Portland, Oregon. I've been there two months now, and have really seen the new owners make a big turnaround the past few weeks in their shipping policies and times---growing pains, since they're working on expanding their online catalog (my next pet project, yay) and they've expanded their offerings across the board. Most suppliers/manufacturers are running behind for almost all the supply houses, but for the most part, I know we're back to a really fast turnaround for mail orders. Usually stuff can ship same day, and we can let you know if anything's back ordered. Queens ship Tuesdays if you get your order in by 5pm Thursday (or manage to grab us by noon Friday). 

We carry frames from different manufacturers, but lately our Kelly frames have been a big hit. 

Our foundation's always fresh, too--we restock regularly, as biz is booming. 

We carry five types of bottom boards, including Country Rubes' boards, Happy Keepers and a screened bottom board of our own design. We also have our own ventilated garden covers, super beefy wood/metal telescoping covers and pretty much everything else in between (no pun intended). 

Otherwise, I've been a personal customer of all the major suppliers. I do have my favorites, but don't have anything overly negative to say about any of them. Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses, and many suppliers have products exclusive to them. 

Get in touch with us at Ruhl at 503 657-5399 or 
[email protected]. We're a small (growing!) operation and can't always grab the phone if we've got folks in the shop, but I check e-mail several times a day and can call you if you leave your callback number, or you can send your address and request a catalog. 

Michelle


----------



## Tulip (May 27, 2008)

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> Tulip, several of the suppliers are still geared toward phone orders and mail ins (soon becoming a thing of the past...), so I try not to judge them to much on their websites, which aren't always up to snuff. I enjoy talking with the personal when ordering, you can't find good costumer service like this much anymore.


I was thinking that this was probably true


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

I order from Mann Lake, Dadant, and Betterbee. I have to give a good rating to all of these. Here is my experiences from these suppliers.

1. Dadant - I ordered an extractor from Dadant almost two years ago. Shortly after that my son died. Besides the obvious, this also put a strain on my bank account. I explained the situation to Dadant, and they told me to take as long as I needed. The best experience I have ever had with any company, and that is not limited to beekeeping. I always have preference for Dadant if they have what I want. Its also worth noting that this extractor came with a broken handle, that apparently broke durring shipping. Dadant sent me a replacement handle before I had even paid for the extractor. I don't think there are many companies with this kind of customer service.

2. Betterbee - I have ordered many times from Betterbee. Betterbee messed up an order of foundation once, they sent it in the middle of winter. This made the foundation brittle. I called Betterbee and they replaced the foundation, and let me keep the old brittle foundation as well. This time they waited until it was warm before sending the replacement. Shipping can be a little slow durring the peak seasons, but overall, a great company to deal with.

3. Mann Lake - I have place a few orders with Mann Lake. So far everything has been in good order and on time. I have yet to see how their customer service is when they mess up an order, but also keep in mind that they have yet to mess up any of my orders. I take that as a good sign.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Forgot to include Mann Lake 

Woodland CA office 530-662-0899 if they are on the phone it will roll over to MN. Or call 1-800-880-7694 and ask for the Woodland office. Forget ordering on-line talk to someone and find out if they have the stuff and how much to ship it.


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

I had a small problem with Mann Lake once and they resolved the matter promptly. I have been very impressed with their operation. Dadant are very slow to ship and I ordered an item that was back ordered. After waiting over a week and a half I called and then was informed of the backorder. I have no idea when they were going to inform me of this and the women made the excuse that they were to busy. I understand that it is a tough time of year, but I would have appreciated a heads up. I canceled the order with them and called Mann Lake. They had the items out in three days. I also like Mann Lakes Bee Bucks. Every time you buy something you build up money for future purchases. These are just my experiences, and I also do like Rossman. Going to place an order with them now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do business regularly with many. Some things are only available from one supplier. I have been doing business with Dadant and Walter T. Kelly and Western Bee Supply since the 70's. I've been doing business with Brushy Mt. Betterbee, Beeworks and Mann Lake since the 90's. I've been buying my eight frame boxes from Miller Bee Supply in NC lately.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> I've been buying my eight frame boxes from Miller Bee Supply in NC lately.


I just received an order from Miller. Took 5 days to arrive (over a holiday weekend no less) at a time when other suppliers are taking 2+ weeks to even ship stuff, let alone have it on your doorstop. Now - I have only put one of the boxes together so far, but everything seems in order.

Keith


----------



## Nate (Dec 16, 2007)

*suppliers*

I live near Miller Bee Supply and BMBS. They are both very good suppliers. BMBS runs a much larger operation. Both have good quality and are very customer friendly. I've bought all my stuff from those 2 places. I only deal with them in person so I can not attest to how it is online or on the phone but I bet good service is still there.

I almost got a job at BMBS this summer, hehe.


----------

